# الرجاء الاجابه على هذا السؤال الذى بسببه يمكن ادخل الاسلام



## جرجس طونيوس حنا (20 أغسطس 2008)

سئلنى صديق لى مسلم وقال لى:
كل عالم اكتشف اكتشافا فان له نظريه يبنى عليها هذا الاكتشاف ولكل نظريه نتائج فان كانت النتائج المترتبه على النظريه صحيحه فان النظريه تصبح صحيحه وان كان العكس تصبح خاطئه
والنظريه هى:
كل انسان مسيحى يريد ان يصل الى مكانه عاليه فى دينه وان يصل الى اعلى درجات الايمان عليه بالرهبنه( كناحيه من نواحى الالتزام الدينى) 
فرض النظريه:
نفرض ان كل المسيحيين تمسكوا بهذه الناحيه الدينيه لكى يحققوا اعلى مراتب الالتزام
نتائج النظريه:
الرهبنه تعنى عدم الزواج اطلاقا مما يترتب عليه عدم الانجاب مما يترتب عليه الزياده فى اعداد الوفيات دون الزياده فى اعداد المواليد مما يؤدى الى انقراض الانسان المسيحى مما يترتب عليه انتهاء الدين المسيحى لعدم وجود معتنقيه


بما ان النتائج ادت الى انهيار الدين وانقراضه فان النظريه فى هذه الحاله تكون( خاطئه ) اذا العالم الذى اقر بهذه النظريه هو عالم مخطئ فما بالك ان العالم الذى اقر بهذه النظره هو الله فهل يعقل ان الخالق الذى خلق كل شئ بقدر ان يخطئ اذا فان موضوع الرهبانيه هو موضوع مبتدع ثم ذكر لى ايه فى القران تقول ( ورهبانيه ابتدعوها ما كتبناها عليهم) ثم قلت له وهل يعقل ان جميع المسيحيين يترهبنوا فى وقت واحد فقال لى انها نظريه ولكل نظريه معرضه للاحتمالات ولابد من دراسة النظريه بجميع الاحتمالات فان كان هناك احتمال واحد من هذه الاحتمالات خاطئ فان النظريه تكون خاطئه. ارجوا سرعة الرد لاننى وعدته باننى سوف ارد عليه


----------



## NEW_MAN (20 أغسطس 2008)

قَالَ لَهُ تَلاَمِيذُهُ: «إِنْ كَانَ هَكَذَا أَمْرُ الرَّجُلِ مَعَ الْمَرْأَةِ فَلاَ يُوافِقُ أَنْ يَتَزَوَّجَ!» 
11 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «لَيْسَ الْجَمِيعُ يَقْبَلُونَ هَذَا الْكَلاَمَ بَلِ الَّذِينَ أُعْطِيَ لَهُم 
12 لأَنَّهُ يُوجَدُ خِصْيَانٌ وُلِدُوا هَكَذَا مِنْ بُطُونِ أُمَّهَاتِهِمْ وَيُوجَدُ خِصْيَانٌ خَصَاهُمُ النَّاسُ وَيُوجَدُ خِصْيَانٌ خَصَوْا أَنْفُسَهُمْ لأَجْلِ مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ. مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ أَنْ يَقْبَلَ فَلْيَقْبَلْ». 

إنجيل متى - الأصحاح 19 : 10 - 12



 وَلَكِنَّ الرُّوحَ يَقُولُ صَرِيحاً: إِنَّهُ فِي الأَزْمِنَةِ الأَخِيرَةِ يَرْتَدُّ قَوْمٌ عَنِ الإِيمَانِ، تَابِعِينَ أَرْوَاحاً مُضِلَّةً وَتَعَالِيمَ شَيَاطِينَ، 
2 فِي رِيَاءِ أَقْوَالٍ كَاذِبَةٍ، مَوْسُومَةً ضَمَائِرُهُمْ، 
3 مَانِعِينَ عَنِ الزِّوَاجِ، وَآمِرِينَ أَنْ يُمْتَنَعَ عَنْ أَطْعِمَةٍ قَدْ خَلَقَهَا اللهُ لِتُتَنَاوَلَ بِالشُّكْرِ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَعَارِفِي الْحَقِّ. 
4 لأَنَّ كُلَّ خَلِيقَةِ اللهِ جَيِّدَةٌ، وَلاَ يُرْفَضُ شَيْءٌ إِذَا أُخِذَ مَعَ الشُّكْرِ، 

رسالة تيموثاوس الأولى - الأصحاح 4 : 1 - 4


----------



## صوت الرب (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الرجاء الاجابه على هذا السؤال الذى بسببه يمكن ادخل الاسلام*

أهلا بك عزيزي و أهلا بكل تساؤلاتك


جرجس طونيوس حنا قال:


> النظريه هى:
> كل انسان مسيحى يريد ان يصل الى مكانه عاليه فى دينه وان يصل الى اعلى درجات الايمان عليه بالرهبنه( كناحيه من نواحى الالتزام الدينى)
> فرض النظريه:
> نفرض ان كل المسيحيين تمسكوا بهذه الناحيه الدينيه لكى يحققوا اعلى مراتب الالتزام
> ...


ليس عليك عزيزي أن تصبح كاهنا لتصل إلى أعلى درجات الإيمان
كما لا تنسى عزيزي أن الزواج هو سر مقدس قدسه ألله
و لا تنسى أن بعض القسيسين متزوجون و أنجبوا أطفالا ...
قال رب المجد في إنجيل متى 19 : 12
[q-bible]لأَنَّهُ يُوجَدُ خِصْيَانٌ وُلِدُوا هَكَذَا مِنْ بُطُونِ أُمَّهَاتِهِمْ وَيُوجَدُ خِصْيَانٌ خَصَاهُمُ النَّاسُ وَيُوجَدُ خِصْيَانٌ خَصَوْا أَنْفُسَهُمْ لأَجْلِ مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ. مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ أَنْ يَقْبَلَ فَلْيَقْبَلْ». 
[/q-bible]


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الرجاء الاجابه على هذا السؤال الذى بسببه يمكن ادخل الاسلام*

هذا تفسير خاطئ ممكن الانسان يكون عادي و يكون واصل لاعلى درجة من الايمان
يعني هل لازم تكون راهب لتصل الى اعلى درجات الايمان؟ اكيد لاء
فـما هذا التفسير الخاطئ اللي اتيت به؟ 
و بعدين مش كل المسيحين ملزمين بان يكونوا رهبانا
الرهبنة تكون نابعة من ارادة الشخص و اللي يكون واثق من نفسه و من الرهبنة و حاس حالو انو مدعو من الله

و احنة وش علينا من اية القران جبت لنا اية من القران؟

و كما قلت الرهبنة ليس دليل على اعلى درجات الايمان..
ممكن انسان عادي و يكون واصل لاعلى درجات الايمانو مش كل الناس لازم يكونون بالرهبنة
كل انسان و حر باختياراتو..ممكن انت تكون راهب بس ناس ما بيحبو يكونون رهبان...
اتمنى اكون وضحت لك

سلام المسيح+


----------



## ana_more (20 أغسطس 2008)

بصراحة الردود كافية جداا للرد على صديقك وان كنت انسان لا تعرف ما يحتوى الكتاب المقدس 

فبدون تفكير  كنت رديت قولت مش كل الناس تقدر تكون رهبان لان الراهب مش بين يوم وليلة يقول انا هاابقى راهب فيبقى لا فية ضوابط للامور مش زى الشيوخ اى حد بقى شيخ وكمان فية  قساوسة متزوجون 

حاول تكون ثقتك فى المسيح اكبر من كدة وماتخلش حد يشكك فى دينك وفى المسيح ابدااااااا

وعموما هو سؤال مش وحش بس مش ذكى


----------



## Mor Antonios (20 أغسطس 2008)

عزيزي جرجس اهلا بك في المنتدي:
الرهبنة تعني من ترهبه الدنيا وهو لا يرهبُها وقالوا ايضا هي كل من يرهب الله لكننا كمسيحيين نحب الله ولا نرهبه!!، وان اطلقت التسميه على الرهبان البتولين بالشكل الذي تعرفه.
والرسول بولس يقول :
8 ولكن اقول لغير المتزوجين وللارامل انه حسن لهم اذا لبثوا كما انا.9 ولكن ان لم يضبطوا انفسهم فليتزوجوا.لان التزوج اصلح من التحرق"(1كو 7: 8-9). تأمل الكلام الذي باللون الاحمر.

فالرهبنة لا تعني عدم الزواج والنظرية التي تكلمت عنها خاطئة .
فما رايك بالعوانس هل ابني لك نظرية واقول: اذا اصبح العالم عانسا فان الجنس البشري سينقرض!!! هل العوانس راهبات او رهبان!!!، اذا هذا كلام سفسطائي قاله من يريد هدم فكرة نحن نؤمن بها.

عزيزي مضى الان اكثر من الفي سنة عن مجئ رب المجد يسوع لعالمنا بالجسد، هل ترى ان عدد السكان يزداد ام ينقص!!!، وخذ ايضا بعين الاعتبار ان الرهبنة والرهبنيات تزداد وتزدهر كل يومّّّّّّّّ!!!!

انتظر ردك يا ابو جريج وشكر لك:16_14_21:


----------



## جرجس طونيوس حنا (20 أغسطس 2008)

*اخوانى الاعزاء احترم ردودكم وهى فعلا ردود الواحد يستطيع ان يرد بها على مثل هؤلاء ولكنى فعلا رديت عليه بكل هذه الردود ولكنه قال لى انه يتحدث عن هذا الموضوع فى صورة نظريه من النظريات المنطقيه فوضع موضوع الرهبنه فى اطار نظريه من نظريات المنطق وفرض انها فرع من فروع الدين واحتمل لها احتمالات هذه الاحتمالات ان حدثت سوف تؤدى الى سقوط الدين ثم قال لى ان النظريه الصحيحه لا تحتمل اى اخطاء حتى وان كانت احتمالاتها خياليه فوضع هذا الاحتمال الا وهو( رهبنة كل المسيحيين) فوجد انه سوف يؤدى الى سقوط تلك النظريه التى يفترض بها ان تكون نظريه الهيه لا تحتمل حدوث اى خطا لانها صادره من اله وليس من انسان فارجو منكم رد مقنع اسكت به مثل هؤلاء الذين يتفننون فى اقناع من امامهم كالسحر​*


----------



## NEW_MAN (20 أغسطس 2008)

جرجس طونيوس حنا قال:


> *ولكنه قال لى انه يتحدث عن هذا الموضوع فى صورة نظريه من النظريات المنطقيه فوضع موضوع الرهبنه فى اطار نظريه من نظريات المنطق وفرض انها فرع من فروع الدين واحتمل لها احتمالات هذه الاحتمالات ان حدثت سوف تؤدى الى سقوط الدين ثم قال لى ان النظريه الصحيحه لا تحتمل اى اخطاء ​*


 

الاخ الفاضل 

ان النظرية التي افترضها صديقك المسلم خاطئة من اساسها

فهو يفترض ان الرهبنة هي اعلى المرتبات الروحية .

ولكن الكتاب المقدس لا يقول بهذا 

الكتاب المقدس يقول :

(وهو اعطى البعض ان يكونوا رسلا والبعض انبياء والبعض مبشرين والبعض رعاة ومعلّمين 12 لاجل تكميل القديسين لعمل الخدمة لبنيان جسد المسيح 13 الى ان ننتهي جميعنا الى وحدانية الايمان ومعرفة ابن الله.الى انسان كامل.الى قياس قامة ملء المسيح.)
(افسس 4: 11 - 13 )

فاذا كانت قامة الرسل الروحية هي الاعلى ، فالرسل لم يكونوا رهبانا ، ولم يختارهم المسيح رهبانا ولم يطلب منهم المسيح ان يترهبنوا 

( ألعلنا ليس لنا سلطان ان نأكل ونشرب. 5 ألعلنا ليس لنا سلطان ان نجول باخت زوجة كباقي الرسل واخوة الرب وصفا. 6 ام انا وبرنابا وحدنا ليس لنا سلطان ان لا نشتغل. 7 من تجند قط بنفقة نفسه.ومن يغرس كرما ومن ثمره لا يأكل.او من يرعى رعية ومن لبن الرعية لا يأكل)

(1 كورنثوس 9: 4 - 7)

لقد كان كل الرسل متزوجين ، فيما عدا الرسول بولس وفي رسالته هنا اشار الى برنابا ، وايضا الرسول يوحنا ( لانه كان صغير السن وقت صحبته للرب في الجسد ) .

اذا فالتزوج او عدم التزوج هو اختيار .

لا ننسي ان الرب يسوع حضر حفل زواج قانا الجليل، وبارك الزواج ، فهو ايضا خطة الله للبشرية . بل اشار الوحي المقدس ان من علامات الضلال في الايام الاخيرة هي ان يظهر أناس مانعين عن الزواج ( 1 تيموثاوس 4: 3) 



اذا لا تحاسبنا يا اخي على نظرية خاطئة فاشلة افترضها صديقك المسلم في ان يكون هذا هو الافتراض الوحيد للقامة الروحية العالية .



> فارجو منكم رد مقنع اسكت به مثل هؤلاء الذين يتفننون فى اقناع من امامهم كالسحر




اذا كنت مسيحيا حقيقيا  ، فاستمع الى قول الكتاب المقدس ، :

( صادقة هي الكلمة.واريد ان تقرر هذه الامور لكي يهتم الذين آمنوا بالله ان يمارسوا اعمالا حسنة.فان هذه الامور هي الحسنة والنافعة للناس. 9 واما المباحثات الغبية والانساب والخصومات والمنازعات الناموسية فاجتنبها لانها غير نافعة وباطلة. 10 الرجل المبتدع بعد الانذار مرة ومرتين اعرض عنه 11 عالما ان مثل هذا قد انحرف وهو يخطئ محكوما عليه من نفسه) 

(تيطس 3: 8 - 11)
تحياتي


----------



## Mor Antonios (20 أغسطس 2008)

جرجس طونيوس حنا قال:


> *اخوانى الاعزاء احترم ردودكم وهى فعلا ردود الواحد يستطيع ان يرد بها على مثل هؤلاء ولكنى فعلا رديت عليه بكل هذه الردود ولكنه قال لى انه يتحدث عن هذا الموضوع فى صورة نظريه من النظريات المنطقيه فوضع موضوع الرهبنه فى اطار نظريه من نظريات المنطق وفرض انها فرع من فروع الدين واحتمل لها احتمالات هذه الاحتمالات ان حدثت سوف تؤدى الى سقوط الدين ثم قال لى ان النظريه الصحيحه لا تحتمل اى اخطاء حتى وان كانت احتمالاتها خياليه فوضع هذا الاحتمال الا وهو( رهبنة كل المسيحيين) فوجد انه سوف يؤدى الى سقوط تلك النظريه التى يفترض بها ان تكون نظريه الهيه لا تحتمل حدوث اى خطا لانها صادره من اله وليس من انسان فارجو منكم رد مقنع اسكت به مثل هؤلاء الذين يتفننون فى اقناع من امامهم كالسحر​*


*اخي الحبيب جرجس لا تناقش هؤلاء السفسطائيين لان هدفهم زعزعة ايمانك انت لو عرف الاسلام على حقيقته لابتعدت عنهم ادخل عزيزي الي قسم الشهادات في هذا المنتدي واقراء عن المنتصرين الذين انار الرب يسوع قلوبهم.*

*ثم لا تاخذ امر الرهبنه وكان سقوطه يعني سقوط المسيحية، فالرهبنة هي طريق مشى عليه بعض الاشخاص لانه يناسبهم ولانهم احبوا الله كثيرا فابتكروا هذا الطريق يعني هي فكر وضعه ابائنا وليست تعليم فرضه ربنا يسوع المسيح وقال اذا لم تصبح راهبا فانت هالك لا محال.*

*عزيزي تقراء في الكتاب المقدس ان الكثير من القديسين كانوا متزوجون،والرب حضر عرس قانا الجليل لانه يعرف معنى الزواج‘ الم يخلق حواء لادم زوجة!!*

*فالذي يكلمك عن الرهبنة هو يكلمك عن فكر مش ويمشي عليه المسيحيين حقيقة، لكنة ليس تعليم خرج من فم الرب مباشر، ارجوا ان تقراء ثانية ردود الاخوة عليك وعن موضوع الزواج وعن نظرية العوانس التي ابتكرتها لك:smil16: وغيرة...*

*يا ابو جريج لا تجعل مكانا لابليس بقلبك!... نحن عندنا الكتاب المقدس هل انت تسير على تعليم هذاالكتاب بدقة ولم يؤخرك عن خلاصك الا امر واحد فقط وهو الرهبنة!!، يا اخي الكنيسة فيها قسس متزوجون ورهبان بتولون فاين المشكلة. *
*طيب يهوذا الاسخريوطي لم يكن متزوجا وقد هلك، وهناك غيره الكثير. *

*نصيحتي لك لا تضيع الوقت بكلام من يؤمن بان الله خير الماكرين وبانه منتقم وصمد..الخ*

*الكتاب المقدس يقول لنا:*
*كو 2:8 "انظروا ان لا يكون احد يسبيكم (يأسركم) بالفلسفة وبغرور باطل حسب تقليد الناس حسب اركان العالم وليس حسب المسيح".*
*2كو 4:4 "الذين فيهم اله هذا**الدهر** قد اعمى اذهان غير المؤمنين لئلا تضيء لهم انارة انجيل مجد المسيح الذي هو صورة الله"*
[FONT=times new roman (arabic)]*والرب يباركك *[/FONT]​


----------



## أَمَة (20 أغسطس 2008)

جرجس طونيوس حنا قال:


> سئلنى صديق لى مسلم وقال لى:


 
قبل أن أرد على سؤالك
علي أن اصارحك *بشكي *الكبير أن كاتب هذا الموضوع مسيحي.
والأسباب هي التالية:
*** السؤال سخيف بفرضيته، جاهل في المسيحية وغير قانوني أو شرعي في مضمونه .
*** تكررت مؤخرا الأسئلة المتشابهة تحت أسماء مسيحية محضة لأعضاء كلهم جدد. 
*** التشابه المطبق في النص ... والاسلوب ... والصيغة.... كلها تبدأ بـــــــ "
سئلنى صديق لى مسلم وقال لى
وتنتهي بـــــــ:
ارجوا سرعة الرد لاننى وعدته باننى سوف ارد عليه​ 


> كل عالم اكتشف اكتشافا فان له نظريه يبنى عليها هذا الاكتشاف ولكل نظريه نتائج فان كانت النتائج المترتبه على النظريه صحيحه فان النظريه تصبح صحيحه وان كان العكس تصبح خاطئه


 
ليس للنظريات مكانا في عالم الروحانيات الربانية الخالدة.
هذه احتيال وسفسطة جسدانية.​ 


> *كل انسان* مسيحى يريد ان يصل الى مكانه عاليه فى دينه وان يصل الى اعلى درجات الايمان *عليه بالرهبنه*( كناحيه من نواحى *الالتزام الدينى*)
> نفرض ان كل المسيحيين تمسكوا بهذه الناحيه الدينيه لكى يحققوا *اعلى مراتب الالتزام*


 
من أين أتيت يا شاطر بأن الرهبنة هي أعلى درجات الإيمان، وأعلى مراتب الإلتزام. 
كلام لا يستعمله المسيحي للتعبير عن الحياة الرهبانية. 
ولن اذكر ما هو التعبير المسيحي... 
الرهبنة ليست للجميع، وجميع الإخوة المباركين الذين سبقوني في الرد دعموا صدق ما أقول من الكتاب المقدس.​ 


> الرهبنه تعنى عدم الزواج اطلاقا مما يترتب عليه عدم الانجاب مما يترتب عليه الزياده فى اعداد الوفيات دون الزياده فى اعداد المواليد مما يؤدى الى* انقراض الانسان المسيحى* *مما يترتب عليه انتهاء الدين المسيحى لعدم وجود معتنقيه*


 
تفكير - ولربما تمني - مسلم محض... 
العالم كله سيزول وينتهي بالتأكيد
والإنسان المسيحي سيبقى مع الرب الى الأبد​ 



> بما ان النتائج ادت الى انهيار الدين وانقراضه فان النظريه فى هذه الحاله تكون( خاطئه ) اذا العالم الذى اقر بهذه النظريه هو عالم مخطئ فما بالك ان العالم الذى اقر بهذه النظره هو الله فهل يعقل ان الخالق الذى خلق كل شئ بقدر ان يخطئ اذا فان موضوع الرهبانيه هو موضوع مبتدع ثم ذكر لى ايه فى القران تقول ( ورهبانيه ابتدعوها ما كتبناها عليهم) ثم قلت له وهل يعقل ان جميع المسيحيين يترهبنوا فى وقت واحد فقال لى انها نظريه ولكل نظريه معرضه للاحتمالات ولابد من دراسة النظريه بجميع الاحتمالات فان كان هناك احتمال واحد من هذه الاحتمالات خاطئ فان النظريه تكون خاطئه.


 
التعليق على الهراء في الفقرة الأخيرة مضيعة للوقت​ 


> ارجوا سرعة الرد لاننى وعدته باننى سوف ارد عليه


 
الرد وصله​ 
الرب ينور عقولكم​


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الرجاء الاجابه على هذا السؤال الذى بسببه يمكن ادخل الاسلام*

اخي العزيز هو يفترض ان يكون هذا موجودا و لكنه ليس موجود...
فالافتراض بالدين غير مقبول
كما لو انك تقول افترض لو ان الدين المسيحي يسمح بتعدد الزوجات فستزداد نسبة الاطفال...
هذا افتراض خاطئ من اصله لان المسيحية لا تسمح باكثر من زوجة او بتعدد الزوجات....لهذا ينتهي النقاش من هذه النقطة...فهمتني؟

لذلك لا تفترض امور ليست موجودة..فالرهبنة ليس شي اجباري..فلماذا تفرض ذلك علينا؟
فصديقك هو الذي وضع هذا الاحتمال الخيالي!!!!!!

ما قاله صديقك شي لا يدخل العقل...فهو افترض شي غير موجود في الدين..كيف تريدنا ان نرد عليه؟


سلام الرب+​


----------



## geegoo (20 أغسطس 2008)

القديس العظيم الانبا انطونيوس مؤسس الرهبنة و اب رهبان العالم جاءه فكر في وحدته انه برهبنته و توحده قد بلغ قامة عالية روحيا ...
فأرشده الله الي مدينة الاسكندرية الي ترزي ( خياط ) و زوجته و نسيبه و زوجته ... و ظهر له ملاك قائلا : هؤلاء ايضا يعيشون كما يريد الرب و في قامة لم تبلغها انت بعد .. فتعلم منهم ... و عاش معهم القديس اياما و رجع بعدها الي البرية باكيا و نادما علي ما ظنه ... و ترك هذه القصة في كتابه و علمها عمليا لابنائه و تلاميذه من الرهبان ...
اي انه منذ تأسيس الرهبنة و هذا الفكر الشيطاني يحاول ان يجد له منفذا للدخول و لكن ....
بنعمة الله لن يكون له مكان ..


----------



## Kiril (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الرجاء الاجابه على هذا السؤال الذى بسببه يمكن ادخل الاسلام*

اعتقد ان الموضوع انتهي كده
ما هو ممكن نفترض ان كل مسلم يتجوز 4
يزيد عدد المواليد
تنتهي موارد الارض لاستهلاكها
ينقرض الجنس البشري


----------



## دانى (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الرجاء الاجابه على هذا السؤال الذى بسببه يمكن ادخل الاسلام*

جرجس *طونيوس* حنا

حتى الاسم غلط  :smi411::smi411:

اساليب محمدية


----------



## صيدناوية (20 أغسطس 2008)

احلى شيء عندما المسلمون يتكلمون عن العقل والفرضيات ويظنون انهم يفحموننا بفرضياتهم وهم اذا فكروا قليلا بالعقل يجب ان يستنتجوا اين هم غارقون
مع ان كل الاخوة الاعزاء ردوا وكانت ردودهم رائعة ومقنعة الا اني لا اقتنع ان مسيحي  سيشكك بدينه لانه سمع من مسلم مثل هذه السخافات :smi411:
اي مسيحي يعرف ان الرهبنة ليست اعلى مرتبة للايمان  فكثير من القديسين كانوا متزوجين لكن ماذا نقول عن فكر لا يتعدى  الماديات
وبكل الاحوال ارى الرهبنة ارفع وبكل المقاييس من تعدد الزوجات ومن الطلاق بدون سبب ومن اشياء كثيرة تقشعر لها الابدان


----------



## milad hanna (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الرجاء الاجابه على هذا السؤال الذى بسببه يمكن ادخل الاسلام*

يا اخ جرجس كل الردود اللى كتبت هى رد مقنع وسوف ازيد عليه رد بسيط لاثراء الموضوع  وهو اننا كجماعة المؤمنين نكون الكنيسة  والكنيسة هى جسد المسيح فاذا قلنا انه بالروح القدس الذى حل على المؤمنين وجعلنا اعضاء فى كنيسته اى فى جسده فهناك  من هو ساق المسيح اى الخدام الذين يفتقدون وهناك من هو يد المسيح هو من يعمل الخير وهناك من يملك موهبة الوعظ --- الى اخره وهناك من له موهبة التوحد وهو يصلى فى توحده من اجل الذين يخدمون فى مجالات الخدمة المختلفة  فالكنيسة تحتاج من يخدم فى العالم ومن يتوحد للصلاة  اما حكاية النظرية بتاعة الاخ اياهفهى حكاية تضحك وما يهمنا فى هذا الموضوع هو اقتناعك انت ولا تجادل احدا الا بعد ان تقرا كثير ا
اولا لفائدتك الروحية وثانيا حتى تتمكن من الد على اى سؤال واخيرا مرحبا بك فى وسطنا


----------



## Moony34 (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الرجاء الاجابه على هذا السؤال الذى بسببه يمكن ادخل الاسلام*

على رأي الأخ الحبيب داني... مفيش حد مسيحي اسمه طونيوس... 
دايما بعض المسلمين يتعمدون استخدام هذا الاسلوب الساذج


----------



## اغريغوريوس (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: الرجاء الاجابه على هذا السؤال الذى بسببه يمكن ادخل الاسلام*



دانى قال:


> جرجس *طونيوس* حنا
> 
> حتى الاسم غلط  :smi411::smi411:
> 
> اساليب محمدية



:hlp:


----------



## enass (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الرجاء الاجابه على هذا السؤال الذى بسببه يمكن ادخل الاسلام*



جرجس طونيوس حنا قال:


> سئلنى صديق لى مسلم وقال لى:
> كل عالم اكتشف اكتشافا فان له نظريه يبنى عليها هذا الاكتشاف ولكل نظريه نتائج فان كانت النتائج المترتبه على النظريه صحيحه فان النظريه تصبح صحيحه وان كان العكس تصبح خاطئه
> والنظريه هى:
> كل انسان مسيحى يريد ان يصل الى مكانه عاليه فى دينه وان يصل الى اعلى درجات الايمان عليه بالرهبنه( كناحيه من نواحى الالتزام الدينى)
> ...


----------



## enass (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الرجاء الاجابه على هذا السؤال الذى بسببه يمكن ادخل الاسلام*



kiro_shohdy قال:


> اعتقد ان الموضوع انتهي كده
> ما هو ممكن نفترض ان كل مسلم يتجوز 4
> يزيد عدد المواليد
> تنتهي موارد الارض لاستهلاكها
> ينقرض الجنس البشري



:fun_lol::big29:


----------



## أَمَة (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: الرجاء الاجابه على هذا السؤال الذى بسببه يمكن ادخل الاسلام*

*



تانيا ليس كل الرهبان لا يتزوجون فيوجد الكثير من الرهبان متزوجون وينجبون الاولاد..

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
أخي المبارك ايناس
أنا متأكدة انك تقصد أن تقول أن ليس كل الكهنة غير متزوجين.
الرهبنه تعني التبتل وعدم الزواج.
وليس هناك رهبان متزوجون.
هناك رهبان كهنة
وهناك كهنة متزوجون.
الرجل المتزوج يحصل على الكهنوت في الكنائس الشرقية
ولكن الكاهن الغير متزوج لا يمكنه ان يتزوج بعد حصوله على الكهنوت.
الرجل المتزوج يمكن أن يدخل الرهبنة بعد وفاة زوجنه إذا لم يكن عنده اولاد وعليه التزامات تجاههم​ 
للتصحيح والتوضيح فقط​ 
سلام
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 نعمة​


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (20 أغسطس 2008)

جرجس طونيوس حنا قال:


> سئلنى صديق لى مسلم وقال لى:





جرجس طونيوس حنا قال:


> كل عالم اكتشف اكتشافا فان له نظريه يبنى عليها هذا الاكتشاف ولكل نظريه نتائج فان كانت النتائج المترتبه على النظريه صحيحه فان النظريه تصبح صحيحه وان كان العكس تصبح خاطئه
> والنظريه هى:
> كل انسان مسيحى يريد ان يصل الى مكانه عاليه فى دينه وان يصل الى اعلى درجات الايمان عليه بالرهبنه( كناحيه من نواحى الالتزام الدينى)
> فرض النظريه:
> ...




الفاضل جرجس ..
سواء كنت مسيحيا تتسائل - وهذا ربما حوله بعض الشك - أو مسلما تتذاكى ..
اجيبك كما يلي :
اسلوب هذا السؤال يطلق عليه احيانا : السؤال الثعباني ..
أي السؤال الذي بدايته تنتهي بدايته ..
لأوضح اكثر : من نوعيته ايهما بدا أولا ؟ الدجاجة أم البيضه ؟؟ ... لا اجابه
وهو ايضا مثل الاحجية التي تقول :
أنا محامي و أقول لك كل المحامين كاذبين دائما ..
و المعضله هنا انني ان كنت محامي وصادق بعبارتي فيكون المحامين كاذبين تصبح عبارتي كاذبه وعندها يصبح المحامين صادقين ولكني كذبت ...... الخ (حد فاهم حاجه؟؟!!)
مش مهم
نشوف السؤال العبقري الذي اتى من شخص عبقري ..

1-كل انسان يريد أن يصل لمنتهى القامة الروحية و الكمال الروحي .. منطق صحيح .. ولكن التعميم فيه خاطئ ..لأن لا يوجد شخصين مهما كان قربهم من بعض يحملون نفس العوامل و الدوافع النفسية 

2- الكمال الروحي كلمة تبنى اساسا على الالتزام بالكتاب المقدس و الكتاب المقدس حدد بوضوح طرقا كثيرا - كما أورد الاحبه - للوصول لهذه النقطة .. وكلها تؤدي للكمال - ان كان يوجد هذا التعبير- فالجهاد لا بد من وجوده في كل مراحل الكمال

3- افترض (صديقك) أن الله هو القائل و الامر بالرهبنه وهو تفسير خاطئ لان الله وضع بدائل احداهما الرهبنه فتاجهل السائل الجاهل الطرق الاخرى فتبطل نظريته و نتائجه لأنه لم يتعامل بكل المعطيات

4- من المعطيات التي تجاهلها صديقك الغبي بأنه افترض أن السبيل الواحد لاستمرار الدين هو التوالد و التكاثر و تناسى الهداية ودخول الاخرين للدين .. فيبطل المنطق لعدم التعامل مع المعطيات

5- دعنا معا نصيب صديقك الغبي بالضغط و السكر : الافتراض الذي وضعه بانه يسايرنا على ان الله هو الامر بالرهبنه يجعلنا نسايرة بافتراض صحه نظريته ... و لأن الله قادر على حماية دينه فيكون النتيجه الطبيعية هي : تحول المسيحيين كلهم للرهبنه ... و دخول المسلمين للمسيحية - كامر طبيعي يحدث بكثرة الان - فلا ينتهي الدين أو ينقرض كتعبيرة


يا عم جرجس
لو ظللت ابين فساد السؤال و منطقه لظللت اكتب لك عاما ..
اقرأ برويه ما كتبته
ولو أردت المزيد من الثعبانية يوجد الكثير

سلام حار جدا لصديقك السائل .... ولك بكل تاكيد


----------



## enass (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: الرجاء الاجابه على هذا السؤال الذى بسببه يمكن ادخل الاسلام*



أمة قال:


> أخي المبارك ايناس
> أنا متأكدة انك تقصد أن تقول أن ليس كل الكهنة غير متزوجين.
> الرهبنه تعني التبتل وعدم الزواج.
> وليس هناك رهبان متزوجون.
> ...



*شكرا والرب يباركك
واسفة على الخطأ غير مقصود

ولكن كان القصد انو اوصل له راسله ونقطة هامة
وهي ليس كل راهب او كل رجل دين هو قمة الايمان
فيوجد اناس عاديين مثلي ومثلك ممكن ان يكون ايمانهم اكبر*

شكرا الك كمان مرة :smi411:


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الرجاء الاجابه على هذا السؤال الذى بسببه يمكن ادخل الاسلام*

*سلام المسيح*

*أفتكر ان ردود كل اخواتى هنا كفيلة جداً بإقناعك*
*والرهبان عامةً هما اللى بيختاروا انهم يسيبوا كل حاجة فى الدنيا ممكن تشغلهم عن ربنا*
*بس انا ليا اعتراض بسيط يعنى*

*هو يعنى ايه ممكن تسيب المسيحية علشان خاطر سؤال مش عارف اجابته ؟*
*تفتكر ان المسيح أصلاً محتاجلك ؟ *
*ولا هو أصلاً لما انت تسيبو هو هيبقى فرحان بقرارك الغريب ده ؟*
*فاكر قصة يهوذا ؟*
*تفتكر لما انتحر مين اللى كان خسران ؟*
*المسيح اللى يهوذا سلمو لليهود ؟*
*ولا يهوذا اللى خسر حياتو وأبديتو ؟*
*ياريت بجد قبل ماتقول اى كلمة ولا تاخد اى قرار تبقى تفكر كويس جداً ايه خطورة الكلام اللى بتقولو ده على ابديتك*
*واعرف انك لو خسرت المسيح*
*تبقى مفيش اى حاجة تانية مهما كانت باينة قدامك انك هتكون احسن هتعوض خسارتك دى ليه*

*ربنا يرشدك ويرشدنا للطريق الصالح يارب دايماً*​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (20 أغسطس 2008)

ايه يا جماعه احنا عندنا قديس جديد أسمه " طونيوس " ؟؟؟ هههههههههه
هوه انتوا يا مسلمين كده تحبوا لما تمثلوا على حد تسموا نفسكم جرجس حتى فى الأفلام و المسلسلات جرجس برضو .
ياريت الأخ اللى مش جرجس تلعب لعبه غيرها ، أصل المسيحى بيبان برضو ، من غير مانشوفه ،
للأسف يا أخ مش جرجس ,, حوارك فاااااااااااااااااشل


----------



## fredyyy (20 أغسطس 2008)

ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس قال:


> *سلام المسيح*​
> 
> *هو يعنى ايه ممكن تسيب المسيحية علشان خاطر سؤال مش عارف اجابته ؟*
> *................*​
> *ربنا يرشدك ويرشدنا للطريق الصالح يارب دايماً*​


 

*شكراً لكِ أختنا مريان ودعيني أقول لصاحب السؤال :*

* إذا كنت على إستعداد لترك المسيحية بسبب سؤال لم تعرف الإجابة عليه*

*فأنت لست مسيحياً ... حتى لو إسمك مسيحي *

*وأنت لست محتاج لتعرف الإجابة ... لكنك محتاج أن تعرف المسيح في المسيحية *

*فإن كنت لا تعرف السباحة ؟ ... فأنت غير مؤهل أن ُتنقذ غريق*

*تعلم المسيح المنتصر ... لتكون جندي صالح للمسيح ... في الحرب الروحية*



*شكراً لكل الأحباء الذين شاركوا في الإجابات *

*ُيغلق *

*ويحذف لاحقاً*


----------

